# wtf is rare nowadays?



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

i see the word "rare" being tossed around so often now and when you look the parts are soo common
so what is "YOUR" definition of the word rare?


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

When availability is very very limited.


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_When availability is very very limited.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Something not easily attainable


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

taste.


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (Dan J Reed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_taste.

creativity


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (Dan J Reed)*

when it's not on everything around you.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

nice 
i can see how you guys came up with your answers

keep em comin guys!


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (OnelowcabriO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_taste.


_Quote, originally posted by *OnelowcabriO* »_
creativity

Sensibility


----------



## Mook11 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

you dont see it everyday


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

scarce


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (bikerbill2021)*

a scvr6.. lolol everyones going turbo.














i would do it too.. but im saving for next year.. when i buy an m3 or new audi on 19 inch lms


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

rare: (adj) the amount of mk3 content in this thread


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (MaSeDoGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaSeDoGG* »_rare: (adj) the amount of mk3 content in this thread

















also MKII wagons in the states now thats rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

^^^ ohhhhh that looks so good


----------



## VR6NH (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

hahaaa!


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

I'm so hungry... bastids


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

it's becoming more difficult to get a rare burger anywhere near here, i'll tell you that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Moe Sizlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moe Sizlack* »_it's becoming more difficult to get a rare burger anywhere near here, i'll tell you that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

the truth ^


----------



## Lawn Ninja (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (Moe Sizlack)*

Time to start gnawing on cows.


----------



## Mk398JETTA (May 9, 2005)

seats like these


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_
















also MKII wagons in the states now thats rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DAAAYUMN now thats rare


----------



## smurf_box (May 4, 2003)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (OnelowcabriO)*

to me it doesn't necessarily need to be one specific part, it's the entire car. even if you use a popular part, the combination of that and other parts in a different way can make a car look totally different. it's all in the approach you take to buiding the entire car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mk398JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk398JETTA* »_seats like these


I think Evan (Pf3il) had a nice picture floating around for ya


----------



## Mk398JETTA (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_
I think Evan (Pf3il) had a nice picture floating around for ya

yea i saw that, evan was sitting on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love that car


----------



## gregfromnh (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Mk398JETTA)*

e30 wagons


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (gregfromnh)*

The word 'rare' has lost its meaning to me. I think I am missing the "show me your 60/40 on stock wheels" threads.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

How about euro option only, super limited production, discontinued, no original stock left in anyones inventory, no longer produced, scarce on ebay, scarce on Vortex etc.
Eibach upper stress bar with flat center bar
Abt/Eibach Bar or Oettinger/Eibach bar
MOMO R3 Three piece wheels 17 X 7.5 ET 38 - 2 sets made
Navy Blue Mk 3.5 Cabrio Dash
Oettinger oil pressure VDO gauge
Oettinger Golf Grill
Stuff like this would be rare to me.


----------



## Slow Jet (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Der T4)*

How about a good ol' regular NA front lip


----------



## Mk398JETTA (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Slow Jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow Jet* »_How about a good ol' regular NA front lip






































or the blue lights in ur turn signals


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

el oh el


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (urogolf)*

originality and taste are rare right now....and innovation is becoming scarce


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (JRon24)*

a MKIII with less than 50k miles


----------



## Slow Jet (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mk398JETTA)*

In my defense they are Sylvanias and look blue but glow Amber when lit.







damn things were $26


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Slow Jet)*

ABT mirrors are rare.


----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

out of production and limited in number...good taste or bad..


----------



## OceanSide (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mk398JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk398JETTA* »_seats like these









whatta hack job, is that the jetta with the wheels turned inside out


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Krylon)*

id say rare is something different.
something not many people have on their cars
bbs rf's are RARE
mercedes wheels are RARE
just some


----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: (OceanSide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OceanSide* »_
whatta hack job, is that the jetta with the wheels turned inside out

ouch







that had to hurt...


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

MK3's equipped with 02M's. There are 4 that I know about, including mine


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MK3NORTH)*

fasts!!!!!!!


----------



## 24k (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

Midwings







and I have one


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (24k)*

One off pieces that cannot be bought at your local car parts store.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (OceanSide)*

Less than 100 in North America.
PAtrick


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Blown Wide Open)*

an honest coke dealer.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (OceanSide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OceanSide* »_whatta hack job, is that the jetta with the wheels turned inside out

you can see the valve stem in the lip. theyre not turned inside out.


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown Wide Open* »_Less than 10 in North America.
PAtrick

fixed that for you


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Blown Wide Open)*

eibach stress bar... i want one.
oz turbos. i want some.
climatronic. i want it.
mk3 gti recaros, or storm recaros. i want some.
VSR-p vw motorsport intake manifold.... YUM. I REALLY want one.


----------



## OceanSide (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_
you can see the valve stem in the lip. theyre not turned inside out.

fixed that for you



they're reversed. it's hard to explain i've seen pics of it before


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ghostrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_
mk3 gti recaros, or storm recaros. i want some.


got pics?


----------



## Mk398JETTA (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (OceanSide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OceanSide* »_

they're reversed. it's hard to explain i've seen pics of it before

no there not, its called three peice, so shut up


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (OceanSide)*

a woman that doesnt rip your heart out and eat it in front of you.
and bikini car washes.


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (jerSun)*

^^^ someone sounds bitter


----------



## OceanSide (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (djfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk398JETTA* »_
no there not, its called three peice, so shut up










yes they are 3 piece but they are "inside out" So now you shut the **** up


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (OceanSide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OceanSide* »_
yes they are 3 piece but they are "inside out" So now you shut the **** up

there is nothing inside out about those wheels. they're a very wide wheel with an extremely low offset, I believe originally for BMW fitment. that's how those wheels are meant to be.


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (ghostrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_eibach stress bar... i want one.
oz turbos. i want some.
climatronic. i want it.
mk3 gti recaros, or storm recaros. i want some.
VSR-p vw motorsport intake manifold.... YUM. I REALLY want one.









The pic itself is rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Zwoobah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwoobah* »_there is nothing inside out about those wheels. they're a very wide wheel with an extremely low offset, I believe originally for BMW fitment. that's how those wheels are meant to be.

they look flipped to me. This can be done by disassembling the wheel, flipping it around and bolting it back together.


----------



## therusterman (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (jerSun)*

But the rim has a hole for the valve to poke through, surely if it was back to front, this would be behind the centre part of the wheel, and would render thevalve useless?


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (OceanSide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OceanSide* »_
yes they are 3 piece but they are "inside out" So now you shut the **** up

hahaha shut the hell up, you have no idea what your talking about










_Quote, originally posted by *jerSun* »_
they look flipped to me. This can be done by disassembling the wheel, flipping it around and bolting it back together. 


yeah but thats not what he did

_Quote, originally posted by *Zwoobah* »_
there is nothing inside out about those wheels. they're a very wide wheel with an extremely low offset, I believe originally for BMW fitment. that's how those wheels are meant to be.

yuuuuupp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_










I know where one of these are and if he ever sells the car its mine!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

and to find a original MKIII gangsta in this forum would be rare. NO offense Pat


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_got pics?

here are the corrado recaros 
(btw they are 4 way electric adjustable)








and im having a devil of a time finding pics of the mk3 recaros... all the pics are so old the links are dead.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (ghostrider)*

considering the age of our cars a completely stock, non torn and tattered interior is rare


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_you can see the valve stem in the lip. theyre not turned inside out.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CSDis4lovers (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

a mk3 without the check engine light on....

one thing that comes to my mind is a 1994 jetta glx. only mk3 besides the cabrio's, that was built in Germany and shipped over here.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

A Vortex thread without bickering of any kind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (VRNasty)*

Rare: A59 Bodykit








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif NGP's A59-kitted VRT


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (VRNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRNasty* »_A Vortex thread without bickering of any kind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

impossible. no matter what subject or car it is about there will always be different opinions and since it's on the internet and people can hide behind their computers all people can be internet tough guys


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

BBS RS'
damnit....


----------



## Asphalt Art (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_
impossible. no matter what subject or car it is about there will always be different opinions and since it's on the internet and people can hide behind their computers all people can be internet tough guys

thus rare


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (VRNasty)*

it's rare if it was a limited production part, and 
is a PITA to get a hold of..


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (Dan J Reed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_taste.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (-DOOMED-)*

bump for more rareness


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Krylon)*

a 10 sec mk3 turbo or natural aspirated.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Stock integra Type R 
Stock VR with out Chain noise
A mkIII in the north east with out rust


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Krylon)*


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

whats rare.....
people getting along on the MK3 forums.....too much kiddie noobs
60/40 kits, people have learned and most have coils now
non stretched tires


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

dammmn, that beotch is still MOOOIN!


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (avw4me)*

rare...
people doing their own thing.
velocity tuning products
a vw that is not euro
euro acting dubbers that actually have been to germany


----------



## lookin4rado01 (May 6, 2006)

Im going to second the OEM front lip...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_bump for more rareness
you







your sig gives me


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_you







your sig gives me


wow.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (independent77)*


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_you







your sig gives me






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































awesome!! you spent more time on that than me


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

the E's an P's repeat, so its sorta a wash, mayb ea bit more time


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (ThatGuy)*


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

Rare:
...A mind condition G60 Corrado that actually runs


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_Rare:
...A mind condition G60 Corrado that actually runs









OR: 
...A mint condition, totally original, GTI 16V with under 40K miles....


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Krylon)*

A59
steve
p.s. the meat aint rare


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

Good women are rare these days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubrabbit84 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (urogolf)*

when people say what is that?


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (vdubrabbit84)*

platinum grey gli's, the rarest of rare


----------



## this*girl (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: wtf is rare nowadays? (troyboy96)*

whats rare to you may not be rare to me... it has to do with your location and taste. think about it, its simple.


----------

